# running at 64 Hz instead of 60



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

Mecc Alte NPE 32-B/4 ... once recently the overspeed protection tripped, i think?, and i lost power. My reading of the manual suggests that the "Hz" pot sets the behavior at reduced frequency, but I don't see where to adjust for over-frequency. Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Check the RPM and set it to 1800 or 3600 RPM depending on whether it's a 4-pole or 2-pole alternator head.


----------



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

tabora said:


> Check the RPM and set it to 1800 or 3600 RPM depending on whether it's a 4-pole or 2-pole alternator head.


thank you, tabora, 1800 seems to be the right target rpm, but can you point me to resources showing how to read the rpm and adjust the speed? (i used to know how to set the rpm on my '66 vw bug, but this?)


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

OffGrid said:


> can you point me to resources showing how to read the rpm


Read the RPM with one of these induction tachometers... It can also track your service intervals for you if you don't already have an hour meter.








RacingPowerSports Backlit Digital Tach Tachometer Hour Meter ATV Boat Bike UTV | eBay


<p>RacingPowerSports Backlight Digital Tachometer and Hour Meter for 2 or 4 Stroke Gasoline Engines (Motorcycle, Marine Boat, ATV, Snowmobile, Generator, Mower, etc...)<br>Accumulate total running hours (TOT), recording partial running time (JOB), Customizable warnings and maintenance reminders...



www.ebay.com





What engine is driving the generator head? That's likely where you're going to adjust the speed.
You should also download your documentation at the Mecc Alte site: Download area | Alternator Manuals | Mecc Alte


----------



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

tabora said:


> Read the RPM with one of these induction tachometers... It can also track your service intervals for you if you don't already have an hour meter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's a Perkins/MeccAlte setup from Central Maine Diesel. [my first email about the issue was to CMD, I haven't heard back from them]. I have the MeccAlte CD they gave me when I bought the unit, which contains very detailed but complicated manuals for a large selection of different controllers. One of them looks similar to what I have. I haven't found instructions to set the RPM or the Hz directly, only discussion of the Hz control which affects the controller's behavior if it's running too slowly. There was not much in the way of a Perkins specific manual. There is an hour meter on the supplied control interface; the ebay description of the above induction tachometer says it's for gasoline engines; this is a diesel.








The green orange and red buttons are for running the generator locally, in the generator room. The connections on the lower right are for remote-start. Currently remote start/stop is manually operated by a simple spst switch on the kitchen wall, but I have an AGS unit to splice into the remote circuit soon which will start it when the batteries get low.
(once again, I am off the grid) .... thanks again ......


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Mechanical or electronic Perkins? If old school Mechanical, you will have to physically adjust the gov. 

That meter won't pick up anything, as it's inductive. Slow engine down slowly until you achieve 61-62HZ with no load. That will get you ballpark. 


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

OffGrid said:


> It's a Perkins


What model Perkins?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here for a pix of the head*
*those folks might have a manual for the gen head.

use a photo tach for the rpm
pm me for links*


----------



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

tabora said:


> What model Perkins?


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Can you get a better picture of this area? It looks like there is no linkage and no solenoid. I'm which case it's simply a matter of adjusting those throttle stops 









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

OK, that's a Perkins GJ71037N. 
*Family Engine GJ 400D series > 403D-11 *
Here's the service manual: http://www.powertk.com.tr/uploads/manuels/SEBU8311/SEBU8311-03.pdf

As was stated earlier, some of those fuel injection pumps have mechanical governors that control the engine rpm. Some fuel injection pumps have a governor that is electrically controlled.


----------



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

Matt88-8 said:


> Can you get a better picture of this area? It looks like there is no linkage and no solenoid. I'm which case it's simply a matter of adjusting those throttle stops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

So, that's a old school 100% mechanical system. Easy peasy. Screw the stop in for faster, out for slower. Should be the left one. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

Matt88-8 said:


> So, that's a old school 100% mechanical system. Easy peasy. Screw the stop in for faster, out for slower. Should be the left one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


thanks! will get on it when I get home or tomorrow morning. There must be some additional control somewhere attached to the MeccAlte regulator to respond to changes in load.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

OffGrid said:


> thanks! will get on it when I get home or tomorrow morning. There must be some additional control somewhere attached to the MeccAlte regulator to respond to changes in load.


Nope, the gov. Will keep the engine at set RPM. As load is applied it adds fuel to keep speed correct, no outside controls necessary. There is often a kick down/idle speed, but this one doesn't appear to have that. 

The generator head will have its own voltage regulator that will adjust itself for load. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

Matt88-8 said:


> So, that's a old school 100% mechanical system. Easy peasy. Screw the stop in for faster, out for slower. Should be the left one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

OffGrid said:


> View attachment 9311


I suspect it's opposite that, but you will know quickly when you move it 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## OffGrid (May 13, 2021)

OffGrid said:


> View attachment 9311
> 
> [/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Awesome. Good job. 3 cyl Perkins are a staple around here on farms. Solid engines. Keep some type of slippery liquid in the crankcase and clean the filter every time it crushes itself, and it should be good for a few decades!

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen 60 (Jun 1, 2021)

OffGrid said:


> thank you, tabora, 1800 seems to be the right target rpm, but can you point me to resources showing how to read the rpm and adjust the speed? (i used to know how to set the rpm on my '66 vw bug, but this?)
> View attachment 9272
> 
> View attachment 9271


I see 2 adjustment pots on the board, get the instruction sheet for this electronic governor, one may be speed & the other to pick up the drop when load is applied. I have not seen this board specifically nor am i familiar with this electronic governor but many of the older one's woodward for 1. adjust that way, they stay where they are put. Mechanical governors need to start noload around 62.5hz and will usually set at 59-60 loaded if everything is right


----------



## Stephen 60 (Jun 1, 2021)

Stephen 60 said:


> I see 2 adjustment pots on the board, get the instruction sheet for this electronic governor, one may be speed & the other to pick up the drop when load is applied. I have not seen this board specifically nor am i familiar with this electronic governor but many of the older one's woodward for 1. adjust that way, they stay where they are put. Mechanical governors need to start noload around 62.5hz and will usually set at 59-60 loaded if everything is right


forget i said that, that may be your voltage regulator without standing there i cant say. I have a older 3cyl perkins in the back on one with a electronic gov and shut down system. It still has the machanical throttle arm but no matter what i do with it the pump's internal governor will cancel it out. These came in so many variations without the material to read on newer models its questionable


----------

